# Who's Coming ?



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

LET'S GET A LIST GOING !!!!!!!!



http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002854089999


----------



## DB's dub (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

damn thats it i will be ther with a bunch of parts to sell


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

I'm going. I don't have a dub rite now but love vdubs to death. I live in NY. I've been to waterfest a few times. Just wondering if this event is large enough for me to take the trip out to NJ. Any input?


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

JusDub said:


> I'm going. I don't have a dub rite now but love vdubs to death. I live in NY. I've been to waterfest a few times. Just wondering if this event is large enough for me to take the trip out to NJ. Any input?


its not as big as Waterfest but there is a good turn out of cars and there are lots of used parts for sale...


----------



## jDubz18T (Jun 10, 2011)

Bringin the one8 along


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Im goingggg:thumbup:


----------



## dubin' (Feb 15, 2009)

i be there..but unfortunately not in my car =/


----------



## Vteckiller666 (Jan 12, 2012)

anyone tryin to roll up there in a pack in south jersey?? like 5 min from the ben franklin bridge... :thumbup:


----------



## 215Dubbin (Dec 15, 2011)

first time this year, hopefully a good one. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I might.


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

This will be my first show that I have entered/showed in over 15 years..:thumbup: 
Plus I love to buy MK2 parts here....:beer:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

only 30 minute drive, so of course ill be there :thumbup:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

def gonna be there :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Ericc. said:


> only 30 minute drive, so of course ill be there :thumbup:


 same :thumbup:


----------



## krookymonster (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll be there! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mikey03Jetta18T (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll be there:beer:


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

There flashing Unitronic for the day:thumbup:


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

As always I will be there


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone cruising up from the Philly/SJersey area?


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Is anyone rolling out from the Bronx/or any area close to the Bronx?


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

im going


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

South Jersey SnG meet link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Jersey-Toms-River-morning-meet-cruise-to-SnG 

All are welcome


----------



## LoudRidinDubber (May 25, 2006)

can't wait for this...weather's gonna be perfect too!


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

ill be there, and itll be my first show im going to


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm going! 

Trying to Sell mk4 koni coilovers (without rear shocks) and nuespeed front away bar if anyone is interested. $600 takes them both! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

